# Palestine Place: Events & Action. 2nd to 17th June



## RegularPoster (May 18, 2012)

A place for workshops, discussion, and action in support of Palestine 

In the first two weeks of June this year one of central London’s lost and abandoned buildings will be reclaimed and transformed into a radical centre for discussion, action, and education around the issue of Palestine. Palestine Place will be a squatted hub of activity from the 2nd-17th June running everything from film screenings, lectures, workshops and trainings to cultural, musical and culinary events (full programme to be released nearer the time).

It is mid-2012 and in Palestine the 64 year-long struggle against Israel’s political, economic, and cultural occupation and violence continues with an ever-increasing intensity. The state of Israel, supported by central London’s powerful political elite, continues to control the discourse on the ethnic cleansing of Palestine. Though it attempts to drown out the voices of millions across the world calling for an end to its racist programme of Zionism, grass roots activists the world over are fighting in solidarity with Palestine, to lay bare the workings of Israeli oppression and so to end it.

The politics of our action of solidarity is unified by the three basic demands of Palestinian civil society in their call for a boycott of Israel (BDS Movement):
•       An end to the occupation and colonisation of all Arab lands occupied since 1967.
•       Equal Rights for Palestinian Citizens of Israel (1948 Palestine).
•       Respecting, protecting, and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their lands as stipulated in UN Resolution 194.

We are a working community of individuals with many different ideas and ideological frameworks, but we come together around these three core agreements that unite us. These are the foundations, but Palestine Place can happen anywhere; we call for all those who support Palestinians to create these places of resistance wherever they are.

We invite activists, NGOs, academics, and direct action groups as well as all other interested parties to bring their support and knowledge to Palestine Place: by joining us in organising, offering to put on a workshop/training/discussion, supporting us with equipment or finance, or by taking part in the space. Contact palestineplace@riseup.net to inquire about running an event, to get involved with preparations, or to find out more.



http://palestineplace.wordpress.com/

https://twitter.com/#!/PalestinePlace


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2012)

Fair play to all of you. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## RegularPoster (May 18, 2012)

We also have a lengthy tat list if anyone wants to contribute some gear......

*General: * -20-50 tables (varied sizes, some for dining, some for speakers to sit behing etc) -50-100 chairs?- for workshops discussions etc -20-30 Arm chairs- For more informal spaces/early mornings -10-15 Matresses -Cupboards/shelves -Misc furnature -A few Sofa's -Decorative Lights -Palestinian Flags -Gaffa Tape -Celotape -Electrical Tape -Blankets -Shisha Pipes???

*Kitchen:* -50-100 Cups/Mugs -" " Plates & Bowls -" " Knives, Forks, Spoons. -A few Kettles -Pots & Pans -Sharp Knives for food preparation -Chopping Boards -Wooden Spoons -Ladels -Colinders -Serving Bowls -Gas rings and gas bottles -An urn???? -Fruit/Veg -Rice/Pasta/Cous Cous -Pulses, Beans, etc -Grains, cereals. -Herbs, Spices -Oil -Basics e.g. flour, sugar etc -Snacks/Samwhichs/etc -Tea Bags -Soya Milk -Milk

*Tech:* -A P.A system/Sound System -A projector -A projector screan -Computers -Internet (Hardware needed????) -Extension Plugs/leads -Cables (lots of cables) -Microphones? -Speakers?

*Security:* -Mortis locks -Tower Bolts -Padlocks -Baricade materials (long pieces of wood/metal etc) -Screws -Nails

*Tools:* -Hammers -Drills -Saws -Screw Drivers -Spanner Set/Adjustable Spanners *Cleaning/Maintence* -Vaccum -Mop -Dustpans/brushes -Dustbins -Recycling Bins/Boxes -Toilet Roll -Kitchen Roll -Washing up Liquid -Toilet Cleaner -Window Cleaner -Floor Cleaner -Bin Bags

* Misc:* -A car/Van -A person to drive a car/van


----------



## RegularPoster (May 22, 2012)

Here's a new flyer for this Thursday's meeting. It's looking good if you're about....


----------



## cemertyone (May 24, 2012)

im living in the sandy row the UVF idiots have the star of david on thier posts...im ripping them off to night....these fucks are combat 18...dumb prods....


----------



## RegularPoster (May 29, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> im living in the sandy row the UVF idiots have the star of david on thier posts...im ripping them off to night....these fucks are combat 18...dumb prods....


 
Are you going to be in London by any chance over the next 2 and bit weeks?

Palestine Place is looking like it's going to be very good indeed. 

It will be opening this Saturday


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2012)

Good luck
Hope it goes well!


----------



## RegularPoster (May 30, 2012)




----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 2, 2012)

We're in!

The police last night tried to illegally evict us but were given short shrift.







The squat number is wrong by the way. I'll post up the correct one in a bit.

Here's a preliminary events list...

http://palestineplace.wordpress.com/events-within-the-space/


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 2, 2012)

First afternoon of workshops has been a great success.

Come on down.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 3, 2012)

After yesterdays success today we have a bit of a coup. At 5pm we will have the first western interview (bar Al Jazeera) of Khader Adnan (http://www.huffingtonpost.com/daoud-kuttab/-khader-adnan-a-selfless-_b_1295695.html). We will have a live web-link to him in the West Bank.

If you're about this ought to be great.

There's the possibility there might be bother from some wronguns so more bodies in the place would be welcome. There will be food served after the discussion.

We've already had one talk with a live weblink to Ramallah with Stop The Wall at 1pm today.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/news/content/view/full/119853


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 6, 2012)

Demo against G4S tomorrow 12.30pm.

http://palestineplace.wordpress.com...ng-notorious-security-giant-g4s-tomorrow-3-2/


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 7, 2012)

*http://www.indymedia.co.uk/en/2012/06/496800.html*



*Palestine Place to join Coalition of Protesters opposing G4S*

*Palestine Place | 06.06.2012 19:28 | Palestine | Social Struggles*
_Activist across london from groups including No Borders, will tomorrow converge on Paternoster square for a demonstration against the G4S agm, and Palestine Place has pledged it's support._

TOMORROW: Palestine Place to join coalition of protesters opposing notorious security giant G4S 

Where: London Stock Exchange, Paternoster Square, London EC4M 7LS 
When: 12.30PM onwards 
Contact: Zaneta on 07927 189671 or Hilary 07756 977167 or phone 07448 613383 

This Thursday (June 7) a coalition of protestors will demonstrate against the private security company G4S as its Annual General Meeting takes place, calling for an end to the firm’s involvement in human rights abuses around the world. 

The multinational security firm – which lost its contract to deport people from the UK last September after 773 complaints of abuse were made against it – will be opposed in the heart of the City by a number of networks collectively involved in organising a lively protest to voice disgust at the company’s record. 

Palestine Place, a newly reclaimed space in central London hosting two weeks of workshops and discussions in support of Palestine, has endorsed the demonstration because of G4S’s involvement in human rights abuses in occupied Palestine. 

G4S is contracted to provide equipment to the Israeli prisons in which Palestinian political prisoners, including child prisoners, are illegally held. More than 1,600 Palestinian political prisoners recently held a mass hunger strike and several remain on hunger strike. 

Activists have produced an alternative annual report detailing G4S’s record including the death of Jimmy Mubenga, its running of prisons, probation services and welfare services in Britain. 

Despite its abysmal record, G4S was recently awarded contracts to provide security for the Olympic Games, house asylum seekers in South Yorkshire and to take over parts of 10 UK police forces. 

Ends 

== Notes for editors == 

*More information on G4S’s involvement in deporting asylum seekers, profiting from Israeli apartheid and more, please see ‘Many Reasons to Stop G4S’ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.corporatewatch.org/?lid=4343 

*Palestinian political prisoners have been – and are – on hunger strike in protest against appalling conditions, barbaric interrogation techniques and being held without charge or trial under Israel’s system of administrative detention. 

*Jimmy Mubenga was an Angolan asylum seeker who died after being ‘restrained’ by G4S guards during deportation from the UK. More info: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/jimmy-mubenga 

* The protest has been endorsed by the following groups: Boycott Israel Network, Corporate Watch, Croydon Migrant Solidarity, Defend the Right to Protest, Friends of al-Aqsa, International Federation of Iraqi Refugees, Jews for Boycotting Israeli Goods, Jews for Justice for Palestinians, National Coalition of Anti-Deportation Campaigns, No Borders London, No One is Illegal, Palestine Place, Palestine Solidarity Campaign, South Yorkshire Migration and Asylum Action Group, Stop Deportation Network, Yorkshire Region Plus No to G4S Campaign 

*Palestine Place is a newly reclaimed space in central London hosting two weeks of workshops, discussion and action in support of Palestine. It is located at 24 Gray’s Inn Road, WC1X 8HP. 
WEBSITE: palestineplace.wordpress.com 
FACEBOOK: Palestine Place 
TWITTER: @palestineplace 
EMAIL: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


palestineplace@riseup.net
_*Palestine Place



e-mail: palestineplace@riseup.net



Homepage: palestinepress.wordpress.com*_


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 7, 2012)

A couple of pictures from todays demo.

http://www.demotix.com/news/1261195/protest-g4s-agm-accuses-company-violating-human-rights


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 8, 2012)

*



			Palestine Place brings resistance to heart of London
		
Click to expand...

*


> Asa Winstanley
> _The Electronic Intifada_
> London
> 8 June 2012
> ...



http://electronicintifada.net/content/palestine-place-brings-resistance-heart-london/11377


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stuff from _Da Poet_


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Right, you London lot. Tonight at 7pm we have Jeremy Hardy presenting _Jeremy Hardy Vs The Israeli Army _hopefully with a bit of stand up at the end.

Get yer arses down to 24 Grays Inn Road. A stones throw from Chancery Lane tube station.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 10, 2012)

RegularPoster said:


> Right, you London lot. Tonight at 7pm we have Jeremy Hardy presenting _Jeremy Hardy Vs The Israeli Army _hopefully with a bit of stand up at the end.
> 
> Get yer arses down to 24 Grays Inn Road. A stones throw from Chancery Lane tube station.


 
Free food will be served to boot!


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeremy Hardy was good last night and the coconut curry was damn fine.


MONDAY 11 JUNE - events line-up​ 
3pm: WORKSHOP Making Maqamic Music – a practical introduction to classical Arabic music​ 
*3pm-5pm: ACTION Fight for the life of Mahmoud Sarsak (Department for Culture Media and Sport, 2-4 Cockspur Street *​*London SW1Y 5DH)*​​5pm: WORKSHOP Introduction to Israeli Apartheid and BDS​​5pm-6.30pm: FILM Visit Palestine (Katie Barlow 2003)​​7pm: TALK Building the Boycott of Israeli Apartheid​


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 12, 2012)

*Twitter Action Alert! *
British-Danish security company G4S (@G4S_UK) is running a "Twitter debate" *today (12/6), 2-3 pm BST*. G4S provides equipment to Israeli prisons and maintains a presence in illegal Israeli settlements in the West Bank. G4S is thus complicit with Israel's human rights abuses against Palestinians and violations of international law. 
Following the large demonstration outside the G4S shareholders meeting, this is an opportunity to send a strong message to G4S that its actions are under scrutiny and that we demand an immediate cessation of its activities in Israel with risk of escalating our BDS campaign against the company. 
Here are some suggested tweets using the hashtag *#policingdebate: ​* 
G4S (@G4S_UK) helps Israel violate international law by securing its illegal settlement enterprisehttp://tiny.cc/tperfw  #policingdebate #stopg4s #bds
G4S (@G4S_UK) makes huge profits on the back of Palestinian suffering, boycott G4Shttp://tiny.cc/tperfw #policingdebate #stopg4s #bds
G4S (@G4S_UK) is helping sustain Israeli apartheid, a crime against humanity, end the complicity now!http://tiny.cc/tperfw #policingdebate #stopg4s #bds

G4S (@G4S_UK) profitting from Israeli prison system while Mahmoud Sarsak remains on hunger strikehttp://tiny.cc/tperfw #policingdebate #SaveFootballerSarsak

And some non-Palestine related ones: 

Jimmy Mubenga died after being 'restrained' on a UK deportation flight by G4S (@G4S_UK) guardshttp://tiny.cc/tperfw  #policingdebate

770 complaints were made about G4S (@G4S_UK)  when they were running UK migration detention centres #policingdebate 

G4S (@G4S_UK) exploits UK prisoners by hiring them on poverty and taking the profits  #policingdebate


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 12, 2012)

*TODAY "Art and resistance in the case of Palestine" by CHARLES TRIPP*
_7.30pm -9pm_​​Lecture from Professor Charles Tripp TODAY at Palestine Place: ​24 Gray's Inn Road, WC1X 8HP.​
It's going to be fascinating.​
Check out Tripp's lecture on the Arab uprisings here: ​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2jq8n-4WbI&feature=bf_prev&list=PL7461383FC78110AC​

https://www.facebook.com/events/309328162488663/?ref=nf


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 13, 2012)

We're honoured to have GAZAN PAEDIATRICIAN JASR KAWKABY with us at 6pm today talking about the impact of the occupation on health in Palestine. Jasr took part in the Dignity Free Gaza boat and worked at Shifa Hospital during Operation Cast Lead. Here's a clip about Shifa at that time.​


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 13, 2012)

8.30PM TONIGHT: a conversation with Syria activists. Slightly different to our normal headline event, we've got: SIMON ASSAF on the different political forces of the revolution particularly the work of Local Coordination Committees; MAHMOUD ALI HAMAD on the Syrian government's attempts / strategies at crushing the movement; MIRIYAM ASFAR on Palestinians in Syria, their historical relation to the Syrian Ba’ath party and their involvement in the uprising; DAN GORMAN on the arts of the Syrian revolution feat. activist material; chaired by UK-based Syrian activist Shiar Youssef (Corporate Watch).​


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 14, 2012)

EVENTS FOR THE NEXT TWO DAYS​
**Thursday 14 June**​
# 2:30pm-3:30pm Jordan Valley Workshop​
# 4pm-6pm Corporate Watch – Book Talk and Discussion on BDS - Information for Action. The End of Israeli Apartheid, militarism and occupation will not be achieved by governments and politicians but through active grassroots solidarity. This workshop will show you how.​
# 5pm Introduction to Israeli Apartheid and BDS workshop​This introductory workshop will be run daily and is designed to give people some basic facts about Israeli apartheid and the Palestinian campaign for boycotts, divestment and sanctions (BDS) against Israel​
# 5:30pm-7:00pm Palestinian short films screening​Short films by: Elia Suleiman, Ihab Jadallah, Maha Assal, Firas Khoury, and more.​
# 7pm P.E.D.A.L. – 100 Days to Palestine​PEDAL is a group of community organisers, artists, food growers and cyclists who travelled from London to Palestine by bicycle in 100 days in Spring 2011. The Group focused on resisting those who prevent access to land and community control of resources linking food growers across Europe to the Middle East, and by supporting the Palestinian call for BDS.​
# 7pm-9pm- No Borders Monthly Meeting​The London No borders group will be holding their monthly meeting (usually held at the London Action Resource Centre) inside our very own Palestine Place. The meeting will be about discussing current campaigns, organizing events/actions for the month, and a general check in for No Border activists in London. ​http://london.noborders.org.uk/​

# 8pm-9/9:30pm Ghada Karmi​Jerusalem-born Palestinian Doctor of medicine, author (Married to another man: Israel’s dilemma in Palestine) and academic​
**Friday 15 June**​
# 3pm-4.30pm Erased Wiped Off the Map (Alberto Arce and Mohammed Rujailah 2009)​The only Western-made documentary on Operation Cast Lead 2008-2009 featuring evidence of Israel’s use of white phosphorous in civilian areas, shooting of medical personnel and targeting of children​
# 4pm Introduction to Israeli Apartheid and BDS workshop​This introductory workshop will be run daily and is designed to give people some basic facts about Israeli apartheid and the Palestinian campaign for boycotts, divestment and sanctions (BDS) against Israel.​
# 5:30pm The architecture of the occupation with Nadia Barhoum​Nadia Barhoum, a Palestinian American Master’s student in Research Architecture at Goldsmiths College, will introduce and facilitate a discussion about the the architecture of occupation in Palestine. It will be a discussion about the built environment and Israel’s state planning policies in East Jerusalem and the West Bank.​
# 6pm Implications of the Syrian uprising for Palestine​Discussion facilitated by Rif Sharif​
# 7pm ‘Journey Through Thorns’​One man’s story of growing up in Gaza during the First Intifada and setting up a trauma centre in Gaza. Presentation and discussion. Excellent introduction to a complex issue through a personal account. Mohammed Altawil and David Harrold. Palestinian Trauma Centre (UK)​
# 8pm-9.30pm Screening ‘Racism Report: Africans in Israel’ documentary followed by panel discussion: David Sheen, Samantha Asumadu and Carol Roper. The documentary demonstrates the racism faced by the African migrant community in apartheid Israel.​
# 9pm Performative presentation on Music and Resistance​With audience participation! By Reem Kelani (Palestinian singer, musician and broadcaster)​


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 14, 2012)

We're coming up to our last weekend. It's been a massive success but bloody knackering.

If you fancy coming down and hooking up with this 'RegularPoster' drop us a pm.


----------



## RegularPoster (Jun 17, 2012)

That's the last event @ Palestine Place over.

Phew.

Now time for one last meeting and more importantly some well earned chips!


----------



## Knotted (Jun 28, 2012)

Someone has posted Ilan Pappe's talk on youtube. I think it was particularly interesting - he seems to have great insight into the Israeli mind and he talks about the death of liberal Zionism.


----------

